# adding chicks to coop with adult hens



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

I have some chicks that are a couple months old fully feathered. When can I add them to the outside coop with my other adult hens? I was told they had to be half the size of adult birds before I can.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is now way to know for certain. Your best bet is to have them in a small pen in the coop with the adult birds. That allows the adults to get accustomed to them being part of the landscape. Some birds could care less, I know most of mine didn't. But there's always that one.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

I do that with young guineas as well


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

Best method is like numbers and like sizes introduced during the night.

Until they occupy the same space there's no way to know how aggressively the older birds will assert flock dynamics and try to eradicate the interlopers.

One always needs a place to quarantine new birds.


----------

